# Ritchey WCS Protocol wheels : compatibility Q.



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

I just bought a new pair of these lightweight and affordable clincher wheels to replace a pair I cracked in a cx race last week.

My new ones come w/ a "Dura Ace only" freehub body. I have Ultegra 10 cassettes. The new freehub body seems to have taller raised splines than the old ones and my Ultegra cassettes slide on just fine.... except for the back spacer ring. It is too small of a diameter to slide over the freehub body splines.

Is there a simple spacer swapout that can be done, or am I only able to use DA cassettes?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If it is the 1mm thick spacer, you don't need it. It's needed for 10sp cassettes on 9sp freehub bodies- the 9sp cassette was 1mm thicker.


----------

